# Problem with Tape When Spraying Cabinets



## mmpaint (Nov 29, 2019)

I tape plastic around the cabinets next to the wall, but sometimes it comes loose during spraying and gets spray on the wall itself. This is ok if the customer is having the walls repainted, but sometimes they are just doing the cabinets, not the walls, and there is no way to touch it up. How can I avoid this problem? I'm using 3M blue tape.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

blue tape is low stick. 3M 2020, 2020+ orange, 2060 (green). Or equivalent other brand like IPG PG5 tape.


----------



## mmpaint (Nov 29, 2019)

Are those safe for the wall paint?


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

#2050 is less likely to damage walls than #2020 and still has better adhesion than the blue tapes. And remember, there are at least 5 different blue 3M tapes, each for slightly different applications. Blue is a pretty vague term.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Lightningboy65 said:


> #2050 is less likely to damage walls than #2020 and still has better adhesion than the blue tapes. And remember, there are at least 5 different blue 3M tapes, each for slightly different applications. * Blue is a pretty vague term.*


 I assume he meant the most common 2090. 2090 the last two years seems like its a more inconsistent product than it used to be. Switching my stock over to IPG blue.


I also had a customer leave 2020+ on a ceiling line for 2 weeks, was nervous to pull it but did so gently and didn't destroy the drywall like we thought it was going to.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I assume he meant the most common 2090. 2090 the last two years seems like its a more inconsistent product than it used to be. Switching my stock over to IPG blue.
> 
> 
> I also had a customer leave 2020+ on a ceiling line for 2 weeks, was nervous to pull it but did so gently and didn't destroy the drywall like we thought it was going to.


Over the years, as the Blue line has expanded, there is no doubt 2090 has changed. Not the tape it once was. Still a good tape,tho.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

A good trick is to lay down some 1 1/2" tape to the surface first, and then use your masker on top of that. Works good with exteriors masking concrete (porches and bricks) as well.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I assume he meant the most common 2090. 2090 the last two years seems like its a more inconsistent product than it used to be. Switching my stock over to IPG blue.
> 
> 
> I also had a customer leave 2020+ on a ceiling line for 2 weeks, was nervous to pull it but did so gently and didn't destroy the drywall like we thought it was going to.


If you ever run into that again, heating up the tape with a blowdryer as you pull slowly helps it release. I figured that one out after I masked off a ton of wallpaper to respray trim, and learned the tape was taking the ink off. Used a blowdryer, and it all came down clean.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Woodco said:


> A good trick is to lay down some 1 1/2" tape to the surface first, and then use your masker on top of that. Works good with exteriors masking concrete (porches and bricks) as well.


The 3M green #2060 rough surface tape was always my go to for masonry. Doesn't come off the roll too easy, so it doesn't work well in a masker. Nor is it easy to manipulate in long pieces. for those reasons, I would always put down a base of 2060, then mask with 2090. A little extra work, but you knew the masking was going to stay put.

If I remember right, when 2060 first came out, it was marketed as lacquer tape, then later marketed as a tape for both rough surfaces and lacquer exposure. 

Definitely not a tape to use on delicate surfaces!


----------



## mmpaint (Nov 29, 2019)

Woodco said:


> A good trick is to lay down some 1 1/2" tape to the surface first, and then use your masker on top of that. Works good with exteriors masking concrete (porches and bricks) as well.


Are you saying that putting down 2 layers of tape (one wider) will help it stick better when spraying over it? Just making sure I understand.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

When you are spraying cabinet boxes, you are most likely going to need to caulk the edges to the wall anyway, I do this after priming and won't mask the walls until the following day. I just paint out the kitchen for them, usually not that much more time. You get much cleaner lines along the edges and the paint looks great next to new cabinets.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

mmpaint said:


> Are you saying that putting down 2 layers of tape (one wider) will help it stick better when spraying over it? Just making sure I understand.


Yes. The 1 1/2" tape has more surface to stick to, rather than just the 1/2" or so of whats on the masker. so you use it for a 'base' to mask on top of.


----------



## mmpaint (Nov 29, 2019)

Great, thanks!


----------

